# ¿se puede actualizar el Nokia 3595?



## elmono (Jun 1, 2005)

hola, soy nuevo en este foro y tengo una pregunta acerca sobre el nokia 3595.. ya tengo el data cable y el opm, lo que quisiera saber es si existe algún software para actualizar el celular o mejorarlo... gracias


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Jun 1, 2005)

Se puede actualizar el firmware, pero esto solo se hace para corregir bugs del sistema.

Aunque para esto se utiliza un cable de programación, que es muy diferente al cable de datos.


----------

